# Do You Like The Wobble Board?



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

_The wobble board is an instrument popularized by the Australian musician and artist Rolf Harris and featured in his best-known song "Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport". A wobble board, like some other musical instruments, can be ornately decorated as its large surface area can act as a canvas without detracting from its musical capability.

The instrument is played by holding the board lengthwise, hands at the sides and flicking the board outward, making the characteristic "whoop-whoop" noise. The angle the board is held at and the way the board is "flicked" can alter the timbre of the wobble board. It is similar to the boards used to imitate the sound of thunder in the theatre of Shakespeare's time._


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HC, you are the best. Thank you for creating this poll! I love the wobble board!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Wait a minute.... are those a bunch of Pommies singing "Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport" in the audience???


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Wait a minute.... are those a bunch of Pommies singing "Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport" in the audience???


Stop with the Pommies talk half-pint! Everybody loves the wobble board--don't they? Guess where Rolf chose to live by the way.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> Stop with the Pommies talk half-pint! Everybody loves the wobble board--don't they? Guess where Rolf chose to live by the way.


Pommy land?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

What is a pommy?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like it when Sir Les Patterson has a tactless go at us and when Dame Edna gets all patronising. And don't forget the Paul Hogan ads for Fosters. Who says us pommies can't laugh at ourselves?!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> What is a pommy?


Brits in general but the English in particular.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Long live the Wobble Board! And God save the Queen!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey! Who voted for the third option? :scold:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hey! Who voted for the third option? :scold:


Not me.

......


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't like it but I have some deal of respect for our Rolf. Eg. his song Two Little Boys is a very emotional piece of music. Not strictly his, but he revived it. Highly topical back in the days of the Vietnam war. Another musician of ours, Ted Egan who was involved in bringing that song back, has his own home-made Aussie instruments - eg. he plays the beer box -










Rolf was also one of the first white Australian musicians, if not THE first, to use Aboriginal instruments such as the didgeridoo and the clapsticks (& chant/singing) in his songs.

But I don't like his humour, kind of silly & childish - esp. the three leg thing - but I simply can't vote against the man, he was not all the cultural cringe of the wobbleboard (now so badly dated, much more than the didge which is ancient but timeless). Also, he is a talented painter and he comes across as pretty natural on television, he is in his element there (although haven't seen him in ages on the box).


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hey! Who voted for the third option? :scold:


I am not a fan of the WB but I can only think those jokers who voted for option 3 were doing so in jest. If this is not the case I fear for their safety *CoAG* is not to be crossed lightly. :tiphat:



HarpsichordConcerto said:


> And God save the Queen!











 *HarpsichordConcerto* a "punk"!? Well I never...​


----------

